# registration as psychologist: before or after visa?



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

Hi everybody,

i am planning to migrate to Australia and have submitted academic certificates etc, for skills assessment to the Australian Psychological Society. Do i also need to apply for licensure and registration before applying for migration or do I do it once I receive my visa (for PR)? as much as i could gather, registration as psychologist is required only after i get the visa. please confirm. Also, my husband is a senior HR manager . does he need to get his qualifications assessed by the Australian Institute of management in order for us to claim the 5 points designated for dependent? i mean, is it required for management professions to get qualifications and experienced assessed before migration?


Lavanya


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Lavanya, 

you only need positive skills assessment and pass the points test to submit an EOI. Registration is required if you want to work as a psychologist. You may choose to do that once you have your visa or not - there is no requirement that you have to work in your nominated occupation. 

If you want to claim *partner points*, your partner must fulfill the age (<50) and language requirements (IELTS 6+ in all bands), have a job on the same occupation list (for instance if you apply for a 189 visa his occupation must be on the SOL as well) and he must get positive skills assessment. Source: SkillSelect 189 Points page. 

Employers don't care about skills assessment - if you don't need it for DIAC your husband does not have to get it. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Lavanya,
> 
> you only need positive skills assessment and pass the points test to submit an EOI. Registration is required if you want to work as a psychologist. You may choose to do that once you have your visa or not - there is no requirement that you have to work in your nominated occupation.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Monika. any tips on what evidence is mainly accepted for work experience. i dont have salary slips. just my bank statements .......and it is not feasible for my husband or myself to get experience letters from all our past employers....


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi lavi, 

*Evidence of Salary:* You need either payslips or tax return documents or bank statements. If you have none of those for certain employment episodes, don't claim points for those. Otherwise the CO may reject them and if they reduce your overall points because of that your visa will be refused. 

*Reference letters *are the most important evidence you'll need - both for skills assessment and your work experience evaluation through DIAC. You can use this sample reference letter from ACS; add your salary and work hours and the format is perfect for DIAC as well. You should check with your assessing authority if they want anything else mentioned in the letter. Make sure you get the format right! If you cannot obtain official reference letters from your employer a second option is to get a statutory declaration (= witnessed statement) from a former senior colleague. If you can get neither the work experience won't be considered. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Monika.

The links are rellly useful went through them in detail. was wondering that since i have been in private practice, will it suffice if i get the certification/reference from a public notary, as i dont report to anyone? 

It will also be helpful if you can please share the job prospects for senior human resource managers and psychologists there. My husband is apprehensive about his opportunities in OZ....especially since he does not want to take up 'any' job, but one that is suitable for his experience and seniority.

thanks
Lavi


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

If you are self employed you need to provide evidence of such. Tax returns, registration as self employed or as a business. Business accounts and references from clients.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi lavi, 

check with your assessing authority what evidence to submit for a private practice. You will probably need to submit a witnessed statement, as you suggested. In addition, evidence such as self-employed business registration certificates (or the equivalent for a medical professional in your country) will be needed. As a point of reference, have a look at page 6 of the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines, which details what a self-employed, skilled ICT worker would need to provide. 

I have no idea about the job market outside of ICT (and even then only for Sydney). I'd suggest to start reading the business/health/job sections of Australian newspapers, browse big online platforms such as SEEK for jobs in your field and read the statistics/news of your industry associations. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

lavi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> i am planning to migrate to Australia and have submitted academic certificates etc, for skills assessment to the Australian Psychological Society. Do i also need to apply for licensure and registration before applying for migration or do I do it once I receive my visa (for PR)? as much as i could gather, registration as psychologist is required only after i get the visa. please confirm. Also, my husband is a senior HR manager . does he need to get his qualifications assessed by the Australian Institute of management in order for us to claim the 5 points designated for dependent? i mean, is it required for management professions to get qualifications and experienced assessed before migration?
> Lavanya


lavanya, i think its better your husband be the primary applicant than you. Becoz, doctors need min 7.5 in IELTS and have a different assessing body. My wife is a doctor and she would be my dependant. hence once we reach Oz, she would start the qualifying exams and other assessments. Hope this helps.


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

thanks. since i am a psychologist and not an MBBS doctor, hopefully it will not be very difficult, provided i get a positive skills assessment by the APS.


----------



## Choo Chai (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi!

I am also planning to apply for a skilled visa, will be nominating Psychologist as my occupation. However, I do not have work experience related to this. I will only be having my qualifications (BA and MA) assessed by APS. 

I read somewhere (another forum) that it is ok not have related experience (0 points) as long as you meet the required points. Can anyone confirm this?

Any tips in submitting application to APS?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## berryhere (Jul 8, 2016)

lavi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> i am planning to migrate to Australia and have submitted academic certificates etc, for skills assessment to the Australian Psychological Society. Do i also need to apply for licensure and registration before applying for migration or do I do it once I receive my visa (for PR)? as much as i could gather, registration as psychologist is required only after i get the visa. please confirm. Also, my husband is a senior HR manager . does he need to get his qualifications assessed by the Australian Institute of management in order for us to claim the 5 points designated for dependent? i mean, is it required for management professions to get qualifications and experienced assessed before migration?
> 
> ...


Hello Lavi! 
I see that this post/thread is pretty old, but im new to this forum and stumbled across your thread. as you may have guessed I too am planning to migrate to Australia as a clinical psychologistlane:. I see in your thread that you were about to do a skills assessment with the APS...how did it go? 
Also, what qualifications do you have (in psychology, specifically)?
Hope it worked out for you :fingerscrossed:
Cheers!


----------

